# OK I was Holding a Fusion and a RS 1509 for someone and they never came by to get it.



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

I know a few of you showed intrest in these blanks awhile back, but I was holding them for someone. Well they never showed to pick them up @ the ROOST, so they are back on the market.. 239.00 a piece.. Contact me at the Roost.. 

JAM


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*Fusion Gone*

Still have the RS 1509 available.. 

JAM


----------



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

I wanted the fusion. Thought we were going to work deal on the bike I told you about? I brought the bike down this spring and never heard anything about the deal? I thought you had already gotten rid of it since you never mentioned it. Wish I would have known, oh well.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Was not mine to deal Flee, it was the shops, called ya a bunch of times and ya never returned my call... JAM


----------

